# Armschiene - Erhebliche Ausdauer



## Reho (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
wie man im Topic leicht erkennen kann, würde ich gerne wissen, woher man diese VZ bekommt?
Schon alles abgesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Armschiene - Erhebliche Ausdauer

lg


----------



## Clemonde (19. Dezember 2008)

nichts gefunden....ist wohl noch nicht ingame


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (23. Dezember 2008)

Habe auch schon wie bekloppt gesucht; es ist in allen Datenbanken drin --> speedy dragon, wowhead.... Da es keine Formel gibt, müsste sie einem irgendwer beibringen; nur wer?


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (11. Januar 2009)

Kommt bald mit 3.0.8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciquo (12. Januar 2009)

wo wir schon beim thema sind. gibt es schon informationen wie man an die nächsten verzauberungen rankommt? lohnt es sich evtl. bei bestimmten fraktionen schonmal ruf zu farmen? oder werden es raid dropps sein?

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Clemonde (25. Januar 2009)

also raiddrops gabs in bc für verzauberer nicht...nur random world drops + Kara und ZA , und von denen gibts in wotlk nur die 4 umhang-verzauberungen


also keine ahnung ob mal wieder was gedroppt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

